# ِA good book in AVR microcontroller with C progrmming



## خالد ماهر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

اسم الكتاب ( programming and customizing the AVR microcontroller )
المؤلف ( DHANANJAY V.GADRE )
عدد الصفحات 368 صفحه
الحجم: 20 ميجا تقريبا

الرابط:
http://z31.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=18913


----------



## اسماء احمد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

انا كنت محتاج اتعلمه يمكن انا سياعدنى


----------



## خالد ماهر (29 ديسمبر 2006)

جرب المواقع دي كمان

www.avrbeginners.net

www.atmel.com/avr

www.avrtutor.com

www.smileymicros.com

www.avrfreaks.org


----------



## Multisim9 (11 يناير 2007)

الله يعطيك مليون عافية اخي khaled maher والله يخليك لهالمنتدى 
يا جميل إنت .......... (متل ما بقولوا المصرية).


----------



## خالد ماهر (11 يناير 2007)

كم أسعدتني كلماتك هذه أخي ملتزم

وإن واجهك أي استفسار أو استعصى عليك فهم أية جزئيه فأرجو منك ألا تترد في السؤال

أنا بدأت في تعلم ( AVR ) ميكروكنترولر منذ فترة بسيطه ولكني عندي خبرة في الميكروكنترولر عامة 

لذا أرجو أن نتواصل معا حتى نصل معا الى درجة الاحتراف


----------



## Multisim9 (11 يناير 2007)

إن شاء الله يا رب , مشروع ربط المحركات الخطوية مع الذكاء الصنعي باستخدام متحكم ATmiga .
إن شاء الله بعد انتهاء الشهر الأول من 2007 ....
فكِّر بشيء وخلينا عم نتناقش .....


----------



## خالد ماهر (11 يناير 2007)

باذن الله 
ولكن ماذا تعني بالضبط ( بالذكاء الصنعي)
يعني انا شغلت موتور خطوي عن طريق ميكروكنترولر وتحكمت في سرعته واتجاهه
فهل هناك ما تريد تطبيقه أبعد من ذلك؟؟


----------



## Multisim9 (13 يناير 2007)

أخي " khaled maher " القصد : هو إنتاج آلة ذكية تستطيع تفسير الصور بربطها مع جهاز للمعالجة الصور بشكل مباشر وقد رأيت عدَّة تقنيات لذلك(معالجة الصور بشكل مباشر ) في معرض شام للمعلوماتية , ومن ثمَّ التصرف بما تقتضيه هذه الصور من أعمال , مثال : تطوير الأيدي الصناعية الموجودة في معامل السيارات .
يعني بالمختصر المفيد : روبوت ذكي , يعتمد تقنيات غير موجودة عملياً , مع إمكانية التطوير بشكل كبير جداً .


----------



## خالد ماهر (13 يناير 2007)

رائع 
مشروع كبير ومفيد فعلا ويمكن تطبيقه في كثير من المصانع 
أعتقد أن معالجة الصور بالانجليزيه هي image processing
للأسف ليس لدي خبره في هذا الموضوع
لذلك أخبرني عنها لو سمحت وأخبرني عن البرنامج الذي تستخدمه لعمل معالجة للصور
هل هو الماتلاب


----------



## Multisim9 (13 يناير 2007)

نعم أخي خالد حزمة البرامج الماتلاب بواسطة مجموعة من ملفات m.files المكتوبة بلغة البرمجة الماتلاب , مع أدوات صندوق Image Processing الموجود في الماتلاب .
يمكن الربط مع برنامج PhotoShop ولكنني لم أجرب ذلك بعد .
مارأيك ؟


----------



## خالد ماهر (14 يناير 2007)

جميل طبعا
ولكن فعلا ليست لي أي خبره في موضوع معالجة الصور هذا 
لو عندك أية روابط عن الموضوع يبقى خير
فأنا أعتقد أنه موضوع مهم ومثير ويمكنني أن أبدأ في دراسته فأنا حاليا فاضي
وسأبحث أنا أيضا عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## Multisim9 (14 يناير 2007)

يوجد في مكتبة المنتدى العديد من الكتب التي تتحدث عن الماتلاب وطرق معالجة الصور فيه .
اتبع ملتقى الكتب الهندسية في هذا المنتدى .


----------



## خالد ماهر (14 يناير 2007)

عُلم وجاري التنفيذ
بارك الله فيك يا نائل
سأحاول أن أبدأ في تعلم هذا الفرع الجديد بالنسبه لي


----------



## Multisim9 (14 يناير 2007)

الله يقويك أخي خالد .


----------

